
China spied on African Union through computers it donated to the organization - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/30/china-donated-computers-to-the-african-union-and-used-the-same-computers-to-spy-on-them/
======
reacharavindh
Nothing is ever free...

